#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in Canada - Study abroad in Canada - Study in Canada after graduation >  >  Education System In Canada-Type Of Education In Canada

## priya12

*Hi this is Priyanjali, an education counselor with expertise in higher education in Canada...

Education System In Canada

**Canadian Education System encompasses both public  and private colleges, including:  technical institutes, career colleges, language ,Secondary Colleges.Canada is no less in Quality then its compitetors UK and USA.It also has good study Infrastructure.
*

Education is a provincial responsibility under the Canadian constitution, which means there are significant differences between the education systems of the different provinces. However, education is important to Canadians, and standards across the country are uniformly high.

In general, Canadian children attend kindergarten for one or two years at the age of four or five on a voluntary basis. All children begin Grade One at about six years of age. The school year normally runs from September through the following June but in some instances, January intake dates are possible. Secondary schools go up to Grades 11 or 12, depending on the province. From there, students may attend university, college or Cgep studies. Cgep is a French acronym for College of General and Vocational Education, and is two years of general or three years of technical education between high school and university. 

*The province of Quebec has the Cgep system.
*
*High Quality Education
*Education institutions are not officially ranked in Canada, but you will find quality institutions across the country. When choosing your school in Canada, consider the type, size and location of the institution. If you are interested in a particular area of study, investigate which schools have more to offer in that discipline.


*Elementary Education*
Similar to other  countries, attending preschool is not mandatory in Canada as well.  Further, you can find many private institutions indulged in providing  playschool and preschool education. Generally, school in Canada begins  at the age of 4 or 5 years with kindergarten. Even kindergarten is  voluntary, which may or may not be attended by children. Compulsory  education starts from grade 1 until grade 6, termed as elementary  school. Thereafter, students graduate to middle school or junior high  school for 2 years. Provinces where middle school does not exist,  elementary education extends till grade 8. In Quebec, grades 1-6 are  considered elementary school, following which students right away move  to secondary/high school.

*Secondary School*
After the successful  completion of middle school, students enter secondary school, often  known as high school, for grades 9 through 12, though this may vary from  province to province. In regions where schools run middle school and  junior high school, grades 7 and 8 are also included in secondary  school. Say, for instance, high school covers grades 7 to 11 in Quebec,  after which students go to CEGEP (Collge d'enseignement gnral et  professionnel or College of General and Vocational Education) before  applying to universities.

*Post Secondary Education*
Postsecondary education  in Canada is offered by four different kinds of educational  institutions, namely, universities, university colleges, community  colleges or technical institutes, and career colleges. Depending upon  the course and degree, under graduation can take 3-5 years for  completion. Every academic year is divided into two semesters, running  between September and May. However, institutions may also follow the  trimester system, with admissions taking place in January and/or May as  well as in September

*Universities*
Basically public  funded, Canadian universities offer high levels of education at  relatively lower tuition fee, for foreign students. A wide range of  programs and degrees are offered by universities, right from  undergraduate to doctoral level. They also provide certificate and  professional degrees.

*University Colleges*
Both degree and  professional diploma/certificate programs are offered by such  institutions. Since they fall under the administration of the university  system, students can expect strong support in terms of services,  classes, and campus environment. University colleges also honor students  with degree/diploma programs as well as university transfer programs.

*Community Colleges & Technical Institutes*
Mostly diplomas and  certificates are granted by these colleges, instead of degrees. They  offer several advantages, some of them being small classes, off-campus  course studying, and a high interaction with teachers. Students get an  opportunity of tasting the industry as these institutes highly focus on  training and assist in making arrangements for the same.

*Career Colleges*
As the name suggests,  these institutes emphasize largely on job oriented programs, to help the  students develop practical skills and enhance their knowledge. As such,  specializations are offered pertaining to the professional skills  acquired by a particular student. Even though there are private  educational institutions, but the standards and quality of the programs  offered are made sure of. Besides, they are approved and regulated by  education authorities and accreditation bodies, which make it more  convenient for increasing number of students taking admission.


*Graduate Education*
After the students  complete their under graduation and earn their bachelor’s degree, they  become eligible for pursuing master’s degree. Graduate degrees are a  level higher than undergraduate degrees and require at least 1 or 2  years for completion. While a one-year program is a course-based  program, the two-year program is a research-based complete program.

*Doctoral Education*
To pursue a doctoral  program, Canadian universities look for extremely talented and  proficient students who are willing to stay committed towards the  research and excel at academics. Only students who have completed their  master’s degree and research papers with flying results can apply for  doctoral programs. Although the minimum length of the doctoral program  in 3 years, this is often not possible and extends up till 4 years.

*Certifications*
Different types of  degrees and certificates are awarded to students on completion of  various courses and programs. Certificates are presented to students who  successfully complete programs of one-year duration, usually offered at  colleges. A diploma, on the other hand, is awarded on certain criteria  of completing one or two years of study, at colleges. Undergraduate or  bachelor’s program runs for four years of full-time study, resulting in  the earning of a bachelor’s degree. Successful completion of one or two  years, post a bachelor’s degree, awards students with a graduate, post  graduate, or master’s degree. A minimum study of three years at a  university or university college makes a student eligible for earning a  doctoral degree or PhD, after receiving a master’s degree.

*Let me know in case of any queries related to Canadian education...*






  Similar Threads: Higher Education in Australia  - Education in Australia - Australian Education System MBA programs in Canada- Management programs in Canada- MBA education in Canada

----------

